# Photographing Eyes?



## Deanndra (Mar 25, 2009)

I want to start taking pictures of eyes, i have a Nikon D80 with a 18-135mm lens would i be able to take the eye pictures i want with this lens? if so how? if i need a different lens what lens would i need? thanks


----------



## Garbz (Mar 25, 2009)

You'd need to be more specific. What kind of picture do you wish to take? The kind where the eye fills the entire frame?


----------



## Imaginis (Mar 25, 2009)

Deanndra said:


> I want to start taking pictures of eyes, i have a Nikon D80 with a 18-135mm lens would i be able to take the eye pictures i want with this lens? if so how? if i need a different lens what lens would i need? thanks



As the other poster mentioned, you need to be more precise in regards to what you want to achieve.

Here is an example of a picture that could be well within the scope of a "picture of the eye". 

50mm f1.8


----------



## Flash Harry (Mar 29, 2009)

Needs more DOF


----------



## Joves (Mar 29, 2009)

You can start out with the lens you have for this. With the zoom you can pretty much frame it from one distance and, zoom as needed. You might want to start at f/8 with that lens though as that is the point where it starts to get sharp. Lighting will be your worst enemy in the whole process as it is with all shots.


----------

